# Benimar Europe 6000 Leaking Help



## 105952 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Just became the owner of a Benimar problem it appears to have a big leak.

The door to the accomodation appears to have been damaged and there is a lot of mastic around. Grey water streaks have appeared from under the over cab area and the covering on the van ceiling is attached only where it is held by light fittings and fixtures. This was all cunningly concealed by the seller.

What is the best way of finding the leak and curing the problems.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Any chance of finding the seller and recouping the cost?

Some pictures may help us to advise.


----------



## 105952 (Jul 18, 2007)

That bad eh! I will take some pictures and put them on the site. I just need to know how much work is involved.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh dear, doesn't sound too bright. Just a thought, but could you take it to a motorhome workshop and just ask for a quote - that would give you some idea of what's wrong and what might need doing to put it right again?

It would also give some of the experts on here more of an idea of whether or not DIY repairs are possible, and if so, how to go about them.

Hope it turns out to be not half as bad as you fear.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

parkness said:


> That bad eh! I will take some pictures and put them on the site. Problem is getting my hubbie to accept that he has been duped. he thinks that some TLC will help. I just need to know how much work is involved.


It may be that the seal has gone from cab to coachbuilt but it could be worse. As advised a MH workshop could give you a quote but i would still like to see some pictures first. It may not be as bad as you think

does it look like this stain has been there for a while? has the rain been very bad? sorry we just need a bit more info.


----------



## 105952 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks eveyone for your replies. I will try and add pictures. here goes


----------



## 105952 (Jul 18, 2007)

grey stuff


----------



## 105952 (Jul 18, 2007)

corner in overcab


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

It does look like you have some trouble in the over cab can i get a picture of the van from front and side?

Is the door bent in any way? 

Is the door frame bent?

Some pics of the bulkhead form further away.


----------



## 101551 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh dear, we have a Benimar 6000 but can offer no advice. What year is it as I am having trouble recognising the area of the leak. 
Ours is a 2002, we did develop a leak but it was in the bathroom. It was while we were in Spain, we rang Benimar who advised us where to take it.
Peter


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

From the first two pictures, I would say most of the external seams need resealing properly. (I just redid most of mine.) If the third picture is of the inside of the overcab, your leak is likely to be from either of the seams down each side of the pod, or from a joining seam (If present) crossways either at the front or back of the pod. There is also a possibility of a leaking rooflight if there is one in that area.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it looks like your seams /seals are gone.(Check that your roof has not got tin worm)You can reseal them with sikaflex type adesive.(see below)Last year I did a van with a simular problem,but ended up buying 5 number 8 x4 ft white powder coated ali sheeting and recovering the whole roof.Cost about £200 all in and a days work for 2 of us,removing the side trims,letting the ali lip over the side of the van by about a quarter inch,sealing to side of van then replacing trims resealing them so as to get a double seal.We used POLYSEAL 202 from O'LEARYS at Beverly,Cost £2 a tube-used a full box,12-
Postal address:

O’Leary Motorhomes 314 Hull Road
Plaxton Bridge Road
Woodmansey
East Riding of Yorkshire HU17 0RS

Telephone 01482 868632
terry


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

If you dont want to move the van you could try these guys >> HERE <<


----------

